# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Can anyone recommend a garage supplier in Sydney?

## mattwilliams78

Preferably near the shire. I'm after a 6m x 3.6m but could be persuaded to push out to a 7.5m if there's little price difference??

----------


## Haveago1

Try Sydney Sheds & Garages....  Sydney Sheds & Garages - Welcome 
Was four years ago now, but I had a custom made shed 5m x 8m (wanted to stay within 40sq m limit for Complying Development) that was long enough for a boat trailer delivered and erected by them. They did earthworks, slab, supply and erect and I was very happy with the job and value. - $10k total, but as I said, was 4 years ago. 
Can' t hurt to at least get a quote from them.....only tip - if you are getting two roller doors, SPECIFY they are to be keyed alike..

----------


## mattwilliams78

thanks, I'll take a look. 
I also saw an ad in the leader for www.bestsheds.com.au - they appear to have a good prices - anyone on here dealt with them?

----------


## andy the pm

I'm about to use Topline for a 6m x 6m but I don't know if they are down your way. 
Andy

----------

